# Pen Drive connected via extension cable not recognized by Samsung LED TV !!!



## gohan89 (May 29, 2014)

I have a Samsung 32EH6030 3D LED TV.I have been using it to see movies or pictures via connection of pendrive or external HDDs without any issue.SInce I have to repeatedly plug in and out the USB device, I decided to buy a extension cable with Male to Female USB cable (*www.tradus.com/usb-extension-cable...-5-inch/p/ELAMAUVIRMNXK6MT?tsrc=searchListing) to prevent wear and tear damage to the USB port.

But on connecting my Transcend 4GB pendrive, The TV is not detecting it.But it is being detected on my computer easily but after 5-10 secs.

What is happening? Please help me out.


----------

